# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal MBLD 29/33 cubes in 58:49!



## the super cuber (Jun 27, 2016)

Awesome attempt, 6th in the world 

Done at SCMU 2016


----------



## Berd (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice! Could you explain your YouTube and SS usernames?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 27, 2016)

Well done. Looking forward to seeing the MBLD ranks at the end of the year.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 27, 2016)

Crazy. By the end of 2016 you'll probably get 30+ points


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 28, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice! Could you explain your YouTube and SS usernames?


thanks! 
when I made my youtube account back in 2009 I was just thinking what to choose as a username and my sister suggested Cloudyeagle which was taken so i added 'blue' to it and bluecloudyeagle was made 

as for SS in late 2013 I just wanted a quick cubing related username and didn't really pay much thought to the name  


CyanSandwich said:


> Well done. Looking forward to seeing the MBLD ranks at the end of the year.



thank you 


Daniel Lin said:


> Crazy. By the end of 2016 you'll probably get 30+ points



Thanks


----------



## Nimish Kashyap (Jul 10, 2016)

well done!!


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 11, 2016)

Nimish Kashyap said:


> well done!!


Thank you!


----------

